# Something similar to Tristan und Isolde or Verklärte Nacht



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking for slow, angsty and very chromatic music.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Is Tristan und Isolde slow?  

What about slow movements from late (from 6th on) Mahler symphonies?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well the prelude I guess is...

Yes how about Mahlers 9th?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I have only heard the prelude  I'm a Mahler nut so I have listened to all the slow movements of Mahler's symponies. I love the adagio of the 10th especially, it is also something similar to what I'm looking for, as are the slow movements of 9th.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

This:






And this:











!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Schoenberg, _Pelleas und Melisande_

Scriabin, _Le Poème de l'extase
Prometheus: Poem of Fire_

Strauss, Richard, _Guntram_
_Tod und Verklärung_
_Metamorphosen_

Roslavets, _Chamber Symphony_


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Is Tristan und Isolde slow?


Depends really on who that is conducting it. Bohm's Tristan for example isn't slow but the more traditional Furtwängler or Karajan Tristan is a lot slower and more patient.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

scytheavatar said:


> Depends really on who that is conducting it. Bohm's Tristan for example isn't slow but the more traditional Furtwängler or Karajan Tristan is a lot slower and more patient.


I'm not sure. Half of 1st act is based on Isolde's rage expressed in quite dynamic arias, then comes a bit slower part (after Kurwenal announces arrival to the Cornwall) and then it again ends with galopping finale. Most important part of second act (long love duet) is not very slow either. I wouldn't say that Tristan is slow opera compared to other romantic ones.

But since Dim7 explained that he was talking about prelude alone, it doesn't really matter anymore.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I always find Strauss to be a good Wagner substitute. I daresay Salome is as good as anything by Wagner (but I won't).


----------

